# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ......

## grgagno

μετα απο εντονο στρες και πολυ αγχος τις τελευταιες μερες περασα ενα προβλημα υγειας με αποτελεσμα να ειμαι στα προθηρα κρισεις πανικου αλλα δεν επαθα...εχω αρρωστοφοβια και σιγουρα και καταθλιψη.....εχθες ενιωσα πολυ περιεργα και πηγα να παθω κριση πανικου.....ενιωθα οτι ζω μεσα σε ενα ονειρο περιεργο αισθημα δεν ξερω...αυτο το ειχα ξανα παθει μικρος 14 τωρα ειμαι 22 αλλα τοτε δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια και εφυγε.....πραγματικα διαβασα για σχιζοφρενια στο ιντερνετ και μου κοπηκαν τα ποδια ειμαι ετοιμος να παω στα επιγοντα......αν και διαβασα οτι οποιος εχει σχιζοφρενια δεν μπορει να καταλαβει οτι αυτο που εχει παθει δεν ειναι λογικο (αποπροσωποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση)….παιδι  τι να κανω? νομιζω θα τρελαθώ δεν μπορω να το καλμαρω με τιποτα.....θα φυγει? υπαρχει περιπτωση να τρελαθείς απο αυτο? νιωθω οτι θα το χασω τελειως το μυαλο...

----------


## Έρις

Να μιλήσεις με έναν ειδικό... Πως το ξέρεις ότι έχεις "σίγουρα αρρωστοφοβία και κατάθλιψη";

----------


## grgagno

> Να μιλήσεις με έναν ειδικό... Πως το ξέρεις ότι έχεις "σίγουρα αρρωστοφοβία και κατάθλιψη";


ολο νομιζω οτι κατι σοβαρο εχω φοβαμαι ολες τις αρρώστιες ολο τρεχω σε γιατρους με το παραμικρο νομιζω οτι εχω καρκινο και σκληρηνση κατα πλακας κλπ...συν οτι ολο αυτο με ριχνει ψυχολογικα και μου δημιουργει καταθλιψη...αλλα αυτο το αισθημα τωρα δεν το αντεχω...σχιζοφρενια μπορει να εχω?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εδώ δεν είμαστε γιατροί.. Και απο τη στιγμή που θεωρείς οτι εχεις καταθλιψη αλλα βασανιζεσαι κιολας απο ενα καρο φονικές πηγαινε σε εναν ειδικο και θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά. Αυτό που περιγράφεις εμενα δε μου θυμιζει σχιζοφρένεια.απλη φοβια μου θυμίζει. Εχω την εντύπωση αλλα μπορεί να κάνω και λαθος οτι κατάθλιψη πρέπει να περνας πάνω απο 6 μηνες για να θεωρηθεί κατάθλιψη

----------


## grgagno

> Εδώ δεν είμαστε γιατροί.. Και απο τη στιγμή που θεωρείς οτι εχεις καταθλιψη αλλα βασανιζεσαι κιολας απο ενα καρο φονικές πηγαινε σε εναν ειδικο και θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά. Αυτό που περιγράφεις εμενα δε μου θυμιζει σχιζοφρένεια.απλη φοβια μου θυμίζει. Εχω την εντύπωση αλλα μπορεί να κάνω και λαθος οτι κατάθλιψη πρέπει να περνας πάνω απο 6 μηνες για να θεωρηθεί κατάθλιψη


να παω σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν θεωρείς οτι εχεις καταθλιψη ψυχίατρο. Ειδικά αν έχεις αυτοκτονικεε σκέψεις. Τωρα αν απλα εισαι θλιμμένος και δεν ειναι σίγουρο οτι εχεις καταθλιψη και ενας ψυχολόγος καλος ειναι
Εγω πηγα κατευθείαν ψυχιατρο γιατί είχα τάσεις αυτοκτονιας και ήξερα οτι αν πήγαινα σε ψυχολογο θα μου εκανε παραπομπη σε ψυ(ειχε γινει στο παρελθον) 


> να παω σε ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?

----------


## grgagno

> Αν θεωρείς οτι εχεις καταθλιψη ψυχίατρο. Ειδικά αν έχεις αυτοκτονικεε σκέψεις. Τωρα αν απλα εισαι θλιμμένος και δεν ειναι σίγουρο οτι εχεις καταθλιψη και ενας ψυχολόγος καλος ειναι
> Εγω πηγα κατευθείαν ψυχιατρο γιατί είχα τάσεις αυτοκτονιας και ήξερα οτι αν πήγαινα σε ψυχολογο θα μου εκανε παραπομπη σε ψυ(ειχε γινει στο παρελθον)


εχω βαρεθει...απορω γιατι ζω....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εχω βαρεθει...απορω γιατι ζω....


Θες σιγουρα ψυχίατρο τοτε και οχι ψυχολογο. Οι ψυχολογοι ειναι για πιο ελαφρυες περιπτώσεις

----------


## grgagno

> Θες σιγουρα ψυχίατρο τοτε και οχι ψυχολογο. Οι ψυχολογοι ειναι για πιο ελαφρυες περιπρωσεις


εσυ εχεις εμπειρια στην αποπραγματικοποιηση? θεραπευετε πλήρως η ειμαστε καταδικασμένοι? με ειχε πιασει πρωτη φορα μικρο καπου στα 12-14 ενιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι εγω στον καθρευτη , οχι ζω σε ενα ονειρο και τιποτα δεν ιεναι πραγματικο..δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια καθως τοτε στην ηλικια αυτη δεν ηξερα τιποτα περι ψυχολογικων και απο αρρώστιες.....τωρα μετα απο εντονο στρες και φοβο για ενα θεμα υγειας ξανα επαθα.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Επίσης εισαι 22 χρόνων. Νεο παιδί και στη καλύτερη ηλικία. Ειναι δυνατόν να αναρωτιεσαι γιατί ζεις;και τι δε θα εδινα να γινόμουν παλι 22

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οχι εγω εχω κατάθλιψη κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος που μου βγαζει ψυχοσωματικα δεν εχω αλλες εμπειρίες για να σε βοηθήσω 


> εσυ εχεις εμπειρια στην αποπραγματικοποιηση? θεραπευετε πλήρως η ειμαστε καταδικασμένοι? με ειχε πιασει πρωτη φορα μικρο καπου στα 12-14 ενιωθα οτι δεν ειμαι εγω στον καθρευτη , οχι ζω σε ενα ονειρο και τιποτα δεν ιεναι πραγματικο..δεν ειχα δωσει σημασια καθως τοτε στην ηλικια αυτη δεν ηξερα τιποτα περι ψυχολογικων και απο αρρώστιες.....τωρα μετα απο εντονο στρες και φοβο για ενα θεμα υγειας ξανα επαθα.....

----------


## grgagno

> Οχι εγω εχω κατάθλιψη κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος που μου βγαζει ψυχοσωματικα δεν εχω αλλες εμπειρίες για να σε βοηθήσω


μια απο τα ιδια...απο ψυχοσωματικα αλλο τιποτα...δυσπνοια, ασταθεια, ατονια, κοπωση, ζαλαδες, ταχυπαλμιες ,μεχρι και τα μαλλια αρχισαν να μου πεφτουν. ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> μια απο τα ιδια...απο ψυχοσωματικα αλλο τιποτα...δυσπνοια, ασταθεια, ατονια, κοπωση, ζαλαδες, ταχυπαλμιες ,μεχρι και τα μαλλια αρχισαν να μου πεφτουν. ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ


Αυτο με τα μαλλιά ευτυχώς δε το έχω πάθει ακομα ολα τα αλλα ναι.. Ειναι χαρακτηριστικά νομίζω του άγχους. Μη βασανιζεσαι. Πήγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά.. Εγω σταματισα να εχω τέτοια θέματα άγχους

----------


## grgagno

> Αυτο με τα μαλλιά ευτυχώς δε το έχω πάθει ακομα ολα τα αλλα ναι.. Ειναι χαρακτηριστικά νομίζω του άγχους. Μη βασανιζεσαι. Πήγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά.. Εγω σταματισα να εχω τέτοια θέματα άγχους


στους δικους μου δεν εχω πει τιποτα....ξερουν οτι εχω παθει αρρωστοφοβια και μου λενε συνεχεια παμε σε ψυχολογο αλλα παντα λεω καλα ειμαι δεν θελω κλπ.....απο μεσα μου ομως απλα βασανίζομαι....και ειμαι καλος στο να το κρυβω...επισης σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να παρω αγωγη....αν παω σε ψυχολογο και μου κανει την διαγνωση και δει οτι πρεπιε να παω σε ψυχιατρο θα μου το πει?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> στους δικους μου δεν εχω πει τιποτα....ξερουν οτι εχω παθει αρρωστοφοβια και μου λενε συνεχεια παμε σε ψυχολογο αλλα παντα λεω καλα ειμαι δεν θελω κλπ.....απο μεσα μου ομως απλα βασανίζομαι....και ειμαι καλος στο να το κρυβω...επισης σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω να παρω αγωγη....αν παω σε ψυχολογο και μου κανει την διαγνωση και δει οτι πρεπιε να παω σε ψυχιατρο θα μου το πει?


 Ναι φυσικά και θα στο πει. Εμενα με παρεπεμψε απο τη πρωτη κιολας συνάντηση με το που του είπα οτι σκεφτόμουν την αυτοκτονία. Γιατί δε θες να πάρεις αγωγή; θεωρώ ειναι λιγο παρεξηγημενα τα ψυχοφαρμακα

----------


## Έρις

Όσο αποφεύγεις τον ειδικό, απλώς ταλανίζεις τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο, από όσο βασανίζεσαι ήδη. 

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*


Ωστόσο, αν όντως είναι αναγκαίο θα σε παραπέμψει ο ψυχολόγος στον ψυχίατρο.

----------


## grgagno

> Όσο αποφεύγεις τον ειδικό, απλώς ταλανίζεις τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο, από όσο βασανίζεσαι ήδη. Εγώ θα πρότεινα ψυχολόγο για να μην σε φορτώσει εξ αρχής καμία σακούλα χάπια ο ψυχίατρος... είσαι πολύ μικρός για να τα ξεκινήσεις από τώρα. Ωστόσο, αν όντως είναι αναγκαίο θα σε παραπέμψει ο ψυχολόγος στον ψυχίατρο.


νιωθω συνεχως μια φοβια απο τοτε που επαθα αποπραγματοποιηση νιωθω οτι θα τρελαθώ....δεν μπορω να ηρεμισω με τιποτα....νιωθω εναν κομπο στο στομαχι.....εκλεισα να με δει ψυχολογος στις 12 αλλα δεν ξερω αν αντεξω μεχρι τοτε.....

----------


## oboro

> Όσο αποφεύγεις τον ειδικό, απλώς ταλανίζεις τον εαυτό σου περισσότερο, από όσο βασανίζεσαι ήδη. 
> 
> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*
> 
> 
> Ωστόσο, αν όντως είναι αναγκαίο θα σε παραπέμψει ο ψυχολόγος στον ψυχίατρο.


Το αν ειναι καταλληλο να ξεκινησει απο τωρα δεν εξαρταται απο την ηλικια, ουτε μπορεις να κανεις υποδειξεις για αυτο εδω μεσα η να προκρινεις τον εναν τυπο ειδικου εναντι αλλου και μαλιστα με βαση στερεοτυπα για "σακουλες χαπια".

grgsgno, δες και ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο για να εχεις απο την αρχη οσο πιο συνολικη εικονα γινεται.

----------


## Έρις

Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα να μην προϊδεάζεις τον εαυτό σου με διαγνώσεις και τον φορτώνεις με ταμπέλες... είναι ότι χειρότερο. Στη φάση που είσαι μπορεί να ξεσηκώσεις και συμπτώματα, που ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις. Το βασικό είναι να μάθεις να αντιμετωπίζεις τα συμπτώματα σου, όχι πως τα λένε.
Θα αντέξεις μέχρι της 12. Πόσο καιρό είσαι έτσι;
Εν τω μεταξύ μπορείς να αρχίσεις να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου σιγά σιγά, με λίγη γυμναστική, κανένα περίπατο, τα λιπαρά φαγητά δεν βοηθάνε γενικώς, πάρε κανένα φιλαράκι σου να βγείτε να τα πείτε....
Ξέρω ότι σου φαίνονται απλοϊκές λύσεις αυτές (και ίσως είναι), επίσης ξέρω ότι όταν είσαι σε έξαρση είναι ίσως κουτό να σε προτρέπει κάποιος σε αυτές τις λύσεις, αλλά η καθημερινότητα χτίζεται με απλά πράγματα.

----------


## Έρις

@oboro, Δεν ήθελα να σε ταράξω με το post μου , απλώς του είπα την άποψη μου. Και προς υπεράσπιση μου (όχι ότι χρειάζεται) στο πρώτο μου post, του προτείνω ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο. 
Επίσης, όσον αφορά την φαρμακοθεραπεία έχω πολύ συγκεκριμένη άποψη και δεν επιτρέπω την κριτική, από μη ειδικούς. 
Άλλωστε στην τελική, "υποδεικνύω" όσο "υποδεικνύουν" όλοι μέσα στο forum.

----------


## oboro

Ουτε να αποτρεψεις την κριτικη μπορεις, ομως. Οι φαρμακευτικες προτροπες γενικοτερα απαγορευονται απο τους ορους χρησης... Στο ποστ που εκανα παραθεση ξεκαθαρα βαζεις τον ψυχολογο πανω απο τον ψυχιατρο βασιζομενη σε στερεοτυπα γυρω απο την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και αστοχα ηλικιακα κριτηρια. Προβλημα με την κατανοηση κειμενου δεν εχω, και φυσικα δε χρειαζεται κανεις να εχει "ταραχτει" για να ασκησει κριτικη σε αυτα που γραφεις.

----------


## grgagno

> Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα να μην προϊδεάζεις τον εαυτό σου με διαγνώσεις και τον φορτώνεις με ταμπέλες... είναι ότι χειρότερο. Στη φάση που είσαι μπορεί να ξεσηκώσεις και συμπτώματα, που ουσιαστικά δεν έχεις. Το βασικό είναι να μάθεις να αντιμετωπίζεις τα συμπτώματα σου, όχι πως τα λένε.
> Θα αντέξεις μέχρι της 12. Πόσο καιρό είσαι έτσι;
> Εν τω μεταξύ μπορείς να αρχίσεις να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου σιγά σιγά, με λίγη γυμναστική, κανένα περίπατο, τα λιπαρά φαγητά δεν βοηθάνε γενικώς, πάρε κανένα φιλαράκι σου να βγείτε να τα πείτε....
> Ξέρω ότι σου φαίνονται απλοϊκές λύσεις αυτές (και ίσως είναι), επίσης ξέρω ότι όταν είσαι σε έξαρση είναι ίσως κουτό να σε προτρέπει κάποιος σε αυτές τις λύσεις, αλλά η καθημερινότητα χτίζεται με απλά πράγματα.


ειμαι ετσι απο την κυριακη....και ολο αυτο αρχισε απο μια δυσπνοια που την ειχα 10 μερες και με ταραξε στο αγχος καθως εχω αρρωστοφοβια...ηδυσπνοια δεν ητανε τιποτα τελικα και μετα απο 1 ημερα που ηρεμισα ενιωσα ετσι...εχω αρρωστοφοβια και σιγουρα καταθλιψη γιατι μου ερχετε να κλαιω συνεχεια και με το παραμικρο....εδω και 2.5 χρονια περναω τετοια φαση και υπαρχουνε περιοδοι που το καλμαρω και ειμαι σχετικα καλα και αυτες που ειμαι ετσι τωρα...το συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα δεν το αντεχω με τρελενει και με πανικοβαλει ειμαι στα προθηρα κρισης πανικου....ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη στην περιπτωση μου ειναι μονόδρομος....εχω παθολογικο αγχος με παρα πολλα ψυχοσωματικα! ολα τα αντεχω το συγκεκριμενο με τιποτα!

----------


## grgagno

> Το αν ειναι καταλληλο να ξεκινησει απο τωρα δεν εξαρταται απο την ηλικια, ουτε μπορεις να κανεις υποδειξεις για αυτο εδω μεσα η να προκρινεις τον εναν τυπο ειδικου εναντι αλλου και μαλιστα με βαση στερεοτυπα για "σακουλες χαπια".
> 
> grgsgno, δες και ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο για να εχεις απο την αρχη οσο πιο συνολικη εικονα γινεται.


εκλεισα σε ψυχολογο...λογικα αυτος δεν θα καταλαβει αν θελω και ψυχιατρο και θα μου πει να παω?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εκλεισα σε ψυχολογο...λογικα αυτος δεν θα καταλαβει αν θελω και ψυχιατρο και θα μου πει να παω?


Λογικα θα σου πει εκτός αν δε θελει να χάσει το χαρτζιλικι απο τις ψυχοθεραπείες.εγω ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη απκ τον ψυχίατρο μου ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να μου βαλει συνεδρίες για να παίρνει περισσότερα λεπτα απο μια επίσκεψη στους ενα δυο μηνες αλλα μου ειπε οτι δε το χρειάζομαι...

----------


## oboro

> εκλεισα σε ψυχολογο...λογικα αυτος δεν θα καταλαβει αν θελω και ψυχιατρο και θα μου πει να παω?


Το σωστο ειναι να σε παραπεμψει αν το θεωρησει αναγκαιο με βαση την αξιολογηση που θα κανετε. Επειδη ομως ειναι καλο να εχεις και τις δυο οπτικες γενικα, και επειδη εχεις ηδη σχηματισει και μια εικονα σχετικα με τη φαρμακοθεραπεια απο οσα εχεις γραψει, ειναι νομιζω καλο να παρεις την πρωτοβουλια και να δεις και ψυχιατρο. Δεν ειναι καν ασυνηθιστο δηλαδη, το κανει αρκετος κοσμος οταν ηδη εχει προβληματιστει και γυρω απο τα φαρμακα και το ψυχοθεραπευτικο κομματι.

----------


## grgagno

> Το σωστο ειναι να σε παραπεμψει αν το θεωρησει αναγκαιο με βαση την αξιολογηση που θα κανετε. Επειδη ομως ειναι καλο να εχεις και τις δυο οπτικες γενικα, και επειδη εχεις ηδη σχηματισει και μια εικονα σχετικα με τη φαρμακοθεραπεια απο οσα εχεις γραψει, ειναι νομιζω καλο να παρεις την πρωτοβουλια και να δεις και ψυχιατρο. Δεν ειναι καν ασυνηθιστο δηλαδη, το κανει αρκετος κοσμος οταν ηδη εχει προβληματιστει και γυρω απο τα φαρμακα και το ψυχοθεραπευτικο κομματι.


αμα παω στα επιγοντα σημερα και πω οτι θελω να δω εναν ψυχολογο τωρα τι λες να μου πουν? βασικα γινετε αυτο ? υπαρχει τετοιος γιατρος στα επιγοντας η θα με τιναξουν στα ηρεμιστηκα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αμα παω στα επιγοντα σημερα και πω οτι θελω να δω εναν ψυχολογο τωρα τι λες να μου πουν? βασικα γινετε αυτο ? υπαρχει τετοιος γιατρος στα επιγοντας η θα με τιναξουν στα ηρεμιστηκα


Υπάρχουν νοσοκομεία που εφημερευει ψυχιατρος. Δε νομιζω οτι έχουν ψυχολόγους τα νοσοκομεια

----------


## Constantly curious

Στο Αιγινητειο έχουν εξωτερικά ιατρεία 8 με 14 00. Δωρεάν δημόσια συνεδρία συζήτηση με ειδικό πιστεύω. Κανονικά όλα τα νοσοκομεία οφείλουν να έχουν έναν εφημερεύοντα Ψυχίατρο αλλά δεν εφαρμόζεται το " κανονικά ". Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά.

----------

